# Golden Food



## LifeOfRiley

We recently switched to Eukanuba Adult Maintenance and we LOVE it. I wish we'd have done it a long time ago.
I'll also put a small spoonful of Core Ocean canned food on top, just as a little extra treat for him.


----------



## Adriennelane

My girls eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness in either the Duck or Salmon flavors. They just love it, and they do just great with it.


----------



## Laurie

My guys eat Orijen - Regional Red formula.

They are fed raw at supper.....


----------



## bioteach

We use Natural Balance Organic Chicken.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy eats Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain and does very well on it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I think we must have answered before you added the poll. :doh:

Anyway.... Riley eats just about anything we happen to be eating. He always gets a little bite when we're done. If it's something that he absolutely can't have even a tiny bite of, we'll put something else on our plate to give him.
The only thing he _won't_ eat is bananas. He doesn't like them.


----------



## janine

What a strange list of food on that poll....I marked what they eat.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

janine said:


> What a strange list of food on that poll....I marked what they eat.


lol. I thought so, too. Energy drinks? Please tell me that no one lets their dog(s) have energy drinks...


----------



## Golden123

Sadie gets Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice LBP. She also gets peanut butter, treats, carrots and sometimes she sneaks a bite of the cat food.


----------



## momtoMax

This is one of Leif's many polls. And for the record, Max does not drink soda, sugar drinks or energy drinks....that I know of


----------



## AmberSunrise

I feed raw food, but checked 'other' for the yogurt/kefir and garlic they get.


----------



## Ranger

I put "other" since if Ranger had his choice, he'd eat all the options! He's particularly fond of creamy alcoholic beverages like Baileys or Kahlua and he drools if he sees/hears opens a caramilk cooler. It's the ONLY thing that makes him drool!

Ranger's regular meals are raw pieces of meat. Pork heart, lung, tongue, shanks. Lamb shoulder. Beef hearts, ribs, oxtail, green beef tripe (his fav). Whole fish. Whole partridges or cornish game hens. Chicken quarters, wing trimmings when I make homemade wings, once a whole chicken. Oh, and of course chicken feet. Duck gizzards and hearts. Venison. Llama. All that good stuff! Here's Ranger about to enjoy his first chicken foot ever (yes, he was so excited he went cross eyed).


If you look REALLY close, you'll see the chicken foot has NAILS.


----------



## lgnutah

30% of the respondents must not have scrolled all the way through the list because only 70% said their dogs drank water....


----------



## shannon

Purina pro plan, apples, bananas, sometimes peanutbutter


----------



## LifeOfRiley

lgnutah said:


> 30% of the respondents must not have scrolled all the way through the list because only 70% said their dogs drank water....


LOL. I meant to check that, if I didn't. Ya know, since Riley drinks bottled water... :bowl:


----------



## Shalva

raw diet here... so its easier to mark what they don't get rather than what they do get


----------



## Adriennelane

LifeOfRiley said:


> LOL. I meant to check that, if I didn't. Ya know, since Riley drinks bottled water... :bowl:



I only checked on food without thinking, but my girls only drink _sparkling water_ - sometimes right out of the toilet, if we're not watching! :no:


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

LOL @ Energy Drinks I can't even imagine Cash on a Energy drink :bowl: if only I could bottle it from where ever he gets it.


----------



## amy22

woops...I forgot to check water....


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Adriennelane said:


> I only checked on food without thinking, but my girls only drink _sparkling water_ - sometimes right out of the toilet, if we're not watching! :no:


LOL. Riley would probably do that too, if he had the chance. But since he's the only "man" in the house, we never have to worry about the seats being left up! 

But he seriously does drink bottled water. Nothing fancy - just the store brand jugs of spring water.


----------



## esSJay

Molson is fed raw meat for his meals. He steals the cat's food and treats when we aren't looking, and he gets just about every kind of veggie and fruit as treats.


----------



## momtoMax

Max likes to eat gerbil food.


----------



## momtoMax

You can vote more than once.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My guys eat Wellness Chicken, Dasuquin w/MSM, and fish oil. As goldens go, they have excellent skin and ears.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My two love raw veggies and fruits-I give them basically whatever is in season-watermelon, bananas, cantaloupe, apples, sweet potatoes, cucumbers, carrots, squash, zucchini, etc. besides their dog food which is Blue Buffalo. They occasionally get a bite of our dinner, very little and rarely though.


----------



## Charlie1

Ranger said:


> I put "other" since if Ranger had his choice, he'd eat all the options! He's particularly fond of creamy alcoholic beverages like Baileys or Kahlua and he drools if he sees/hears opens a caramilk cooler. It's the ONLY thing that makes him drool!
> 
> Ranger's regular meals are raw pieces of meat. Pork heart, lung, tongue, shanks. Lamb shoulder. Beef hearts, ribs, oxtail, green beef tripe (his fav). Whole fish. Whole partridges or cornish game hens. Chicken quarters, wing trimmings when I make homemade wings, once a whole chicken. Oh, and of course chicken feet. Duck gizzards and hearts. Venison. Llama. All that good stuff! Here's Ranger about to enjoy his first chicken foot ever (yes, he was so excited he went cross eyed).
> 
> 
> If you look REALLY close, you'll see the chicken foot has NAILS.


Chicken feet? I was always told chicken for a dog was not good. Chicken bones I mean. When did this change? I am interested in feeding my Charlie (and my shitzu/yorkie) more of a natural diet. But have no idea where to begin. Do I just pick up the meat you have mentioned above in our supermarkets? What is the average cost of feeding a GR raw meat vs. something like Natural Balance (70.00 CAD every two weeks).?


----------



## Charlie1

Adriennelane said:


> I only checked on food without thinking, but my girls only drink _sparkling water_ - sometimes right out of the toilet, if we're not watching! :no:


Charlie drinks tons of water it seems! He especially loves the toilet if no one is watching.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*Piper's list*

Piper eats Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Primitive Natural.

He also gets treats, treats, treats. Did I say he likes treats?
I've tried about every treat available and some are a little pricey.
I made my first homemade carrot treats about ten days ago. The recipe made twelve treats and it was sort of pitiful because he stared at the cabinet so much, I let him eat all of them in two days. It was suppose to be a six day supply.

Piper eats pumpkin, apples, which he also temporarily uses as a toy, and peanut butter (the organic stiff stuff which goes perfectly in his Kong)
He occasionally get scrambled eggs and he has enjoyed a sardine or two or three, recently. I'm trying to make the eggs and sardines a regular thing.

He also loves to eat paper towels, any kind of tissue and the two old wooden chairs on the deck.


----------



## onewarmguy

Brady's thriving on ACANA Grain Free, I try and get different blends every time I buy a bag, just so he doesn't get bored and also I don't believe that feeding him the same thing all the time is particularly good for him.


----------



## Mandie

Rodent food?


----------



## kekee726

My first golden LOVED ice cream. We couldn't open the freezer door without him running into the kitchen looking for a scoop of any flavor!


----------



## Goldengirl5588

*Orijen food*

How long have you been feeding orijen to your boys? I am trying to get my 4month old girl on it...shes had issues with loose stool from day 1...i blame poor diet! so i bought a bag of orijen and have been mixing it...i hope she will accept the change...I was just wondering if you had any comments on the food?


----------



## Goldengirl5588

how long have you been feeding orijen to your boys? I am trying to get my 4 month old girl on it..any issues with loose stool?


----------



## Deb_Bayne

shannon said:


> apples,


I thought apples weren't recommended for dogs, can't remember where I saw that but I'm sure I heard that somewhere. Will have to look that up....

Bayne loves frozen pumpkin, frozen bananas. I keep the bananas I don't eat, peel them and keep them in the freezer for my protein smoothies and he just loves chewing on the frozen pieces I give him occasionally, bananas are very high in calories so I watch it. The pumpkin is great frozen, I just put a tablespoon in each ice cube tray portion and it's perfect for him. He gets about 2 cubes a day or more when needed when his stools are not perfectly formed, however the 2 seems to keep him regular. 

I haven't tried frozen carrots yet,, someone mentioned that. I don't usually buy the long carrot sticks but I'll have to just for Bayne. lol

Yes, some of those in that list are unusual, I didn't tick off cat food since he only gets that if he's been sneaky and dives for the bowls when we can't catch him in time.


----------



## Luccagr

Deb_Bayne said:


> I thought apples weren't recommended for dogs, can't remember where I saw that but I'm sure I heard that somewhere. Will have to look that up....


Apples are fine, without the skin and the core. I give my Lucca apples a few times per week. Cut them up into small cubes, stuff them into the kong together with the banana and freeze them. He absolutely loves it!


----------



## LauraBella

I read some of them and thought, "Maybe these things apply to "what foods has your dog countersurfed/stolen?"" If that's the case, I would have to as a few more things to my list....


----------



## desi.n.nutro

lgnutah said:


> 30% of the respondents must not have scrolled all the way through the list because only 70% said their dogs drank water....


I noticed that too. In fact, I couldn't wait to open the results and see if some didn't drink water.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Deb_Bayne said:


> I thought apples weren't recommended for dogs, can't remember where I saw that but I'm sure I heard that somewhere. Will have to look that up....


The coyotes come in the fall from sundown to sunrise and eat all the apples that fall to the ground. I also have peaches but they don't seem to like them as much. The Vet said that apples are great and peaches are ok but the pits can be toxic for dogs, same as avacado pits. So, I sometimes run out and gather peaches, cut out the pits, and take them back out. If I do that for the coyotes can you imagine what foolish pampering I do for the dogs?


----------



## Kerplunk105

We rotate around from Canidae, Earthborn Holistic, and Taste of the Wild. I voted on the things they get.


----------



## Burd

Ours eat dog food, dog treats, Dixie eats peanut butter, and water.


----------



## AmbersMom

Amber gets some raw veggies as we're cooking ~IF~ she's not begging. If she's lying down and not paying attention to us, we'll throw her one. Same with some cooked meat as we're eating.

Generally treats are reserved for training, cheese is for when she goes potty outside. 

We feed her Trader Joe's dry food with a little wet on top. She was bouncing off the walls with the Blue Buffalo. Our trainer said there was too much protein in it and it was the equivalent of a doggie caffeine overload because she wasn't burning it off. She has been great on the TJ's food.


----------



## Goldengirl5588

*trader joes dog food vs blue buffalo*

I just wanted to comment on what i read about switching to trader joes dog food....

first of all, blue buffalo is a higher quality dog food then trader joes brand. and depending on which one you were feeding your girl, eaither wilderness (which is grain free) or the regular, there still more calorie dense, higher in protein and therefore do not need to feed nearly as much as you would a cheaper brand with LESS protein. So many people for many differant reasons choose to feed cheaper foods with less nutrional value thinking it "works" better for there dog when in reality your feeing MORE of the cheaper food and the dog is eating MORE to become satisfied.

*I currently feed my 10 month old girl Orijen, which is a high protien diet at 40% protein, that suits her "carnivoure" needs.. Orijen is expensive though , 65$ for a 20 pound bag. BUT i only need to feed her 2 cups a day vs some people who feed there puppies 3 1/2 to 4. My girl is moderatly active and is 65 pounds of muscle at 10 months...and is fully matured at this point. *

*this might be the reason your girl was "boucning off the walls" on blue buffalo, becuase you were simply feeding too much of it. Remember the higher protein dog foods you feed less you get the same result. My girl's energy levels are normal.*

*Just some thoughts, .... thanks*
​​​


----------



## Deber

I tell everyone my dogs are on TOTW Sierra (lamb), but honestly, especially in the summer, I open the fridge and they get as treats whatever I have, cheese, green beans, cauliflower, they love carrots..etc. I didn't check water in the poll, but they pee, and I fill the dish up a couple of times a day so they do get their H2O intake.

For protein, they eat the window sills and have about finished off the wood lawn chair, it sits sideways now. God loves young goldens!


----------



## momtoMax

Leif just checked on his poll and is super excited so many more people voted.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream


----------



## Jingers mom

Jinger gets a bite of almost everything we eat. Amazingly she loves tangerines. Occasionally she'll eat a banana. She loves vanilla ice cream


----------



## Dexter12

Dex gets Purina One Chicken and Rice but he loves veggies and fruits and to get some of my oatmeal in the morning but I think he'd eat anything you gave him.

He tries to get at the cat food but he hasn't gotten it yet!


----------



## cgriffin

Well, it says: What food does your dog eat, not what does he drink. So, did not vote for water, but that is what they get.
I feed Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain formula, dry, dog treats and an occasional piece of cheese when I eat cheese, a little piece of turkey lunchmeat once in a while, a little piece of bread once a week, that's about it.


----------



## Dexter12

Not Purina One, Purina Pro Plan Puppy food-chicken and rice!


----------



## GRTigger

I feed him Innova and switching to Royal Canin GR 25.
I give him fruits and other stuff also. but never chocolate, raisins, milk, seeds etc..


----------



## siulongluiy

Oatmeal gets Royal Canin Golden Retriever for adults. I had started him with Blue Buffalo; but there were a few recalls in Canada and the vet advised me to switch.

He just started the adult and is loving it! Trying to gradually switch him over but he only picks out the adults kibbles!

Aside from his actual meals he gets dried chicken filets as treats, apples, carrots (he loves them!) and the occasional peanut butter slab.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Tried many foods LOL. i now have alll 4 dogs on Precise Foundation and they are all doing great.


----------



## momtoMax

Someone actually voted for soda and sugar drinks?


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My girls get one meal of Grandma Lucy's in the morning and one meal of Earthborn kibble at night. I do more of the Grandma Lucy's than kibble. My 10 month old gets 1 cup Grandma Lucy's and 1/2 cup kibble. My 15 y/o gets 1/2 cup Grandma Lucy's and 1/3 cup kibble with some canned tripe a few times a week.


----------

